
Ask HN: What is the best and cheapest Email solution out there? - bsvalley
Looking at GoDaddy and Office 360, they&#x27;re charging $4.99&#x2F;month for only 1 professional email (with my own domain name .com). Is there any good and cheaper solution out there? Don&#x27;t want to spend that much.<p>Thanks!
======
zzo38computer
I prefer to just run my own email server. That way I can receive messages
instantly (as well as other benefits).

Maybe this solution is not useful to you, although it may be of use to some
people, maybe. I just say what I find is good.

------
dnh44
[https://www.migadu.com/en/index.html](https://www.migadu.com/en/index.html)

